# FOR SALE 93 240sx/silvia s15 coversion sr20det s15 ball bearing turbo



## jonesS13.5 (Feb 5, 2006)

1993 nissan 240sx, clean title no accidents, s15 front end conversion, bomex japan body kit(all fiberglass), carbon fiber hood, new complete paint job-white/platinum pearl from 2003 350z, typeX wing, real 180sx rear side windows, 180sx kouki tail light conversion, JIC coilovers-fully adjustable, Brand New sr20det hot tanked and built with wiseco forged pistons about 7000 miles on it, s15 dual ball bearing turbo brand new from nissan japan with about 2000 miles on it, XS stainless equal length turbo manifold, act sreet clutch, custom 3" downpipe 2.5" straight pipe to carbon fiber muffler, walbro fuel pump, greddy hot pipe with type-s bov, XS front mount intercooler, greddy charge pipe, koyo aluminum radiator w/ electric fan, greddy profec E-01 electronic boost controller, apexi turbo timer, autometer carbon fiber boost gauge, trust shift knob, clifford alarm, contact me for more info! located in portland, OR.


----------

